

Introducing OAuth 3.0 - elie_CH
http://blog.oauth.io/oauth-3-0

======
deweller
> we have discovered that by making public both the private and the public
> keys, we would remove the need for digital signatures or TLS. Several
> government agencies support our work in the domain.

Ha ha

Nice April 1st post.

------
pkill17
I find people's immense gullibility more humorous than any of these April
Fool's jokes. That said, good post! Had a bit of a chuckle at the NSA rib.

------
karangoeluw
See, now I don't know if this is a joke or not.

~~~
maximem
Many uncertainty that's true but It won't be a bad I think to shake this OAuth
stuff a bit

~~~
alexbilbie
Care to explain? What are your problems with OAuth 2.0?

------
orliesaurus
such amaze

